# Show Show NINGBO'S Building!NINGBO Is A Wonderful China's City!



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## metallinestorm (Oct 27, 2004)

i have been here 3 years ago, it's a nice city, people are very kindly


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Gravitas (Sep 24, 2005)

Damn! That is a beautiful city. Sounds like an experience to drive along the coast of China... Hangzhou, Xiamen, etc. Most of the cities it seems in between the major notable ones seems to very beautiful and cleaner from pollution. Though I've heard nearly all the highways between cities are toll roads and might get expensive. Is that true?

BTW, why is there the Bellagio in Las Vegas in the mix of pictures?


----------



## Wssps (Mar 22, 2005)

looks like a really nice city!


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow! This city looks so highly developed! No other Mainald China's city looks so wealthy, maybe Xiamen only...

Do you have info about SOM's Jiang Dong masterplan works? I wonder if they have started this stunning new mega plan already. 

What about Ningbo twin towers (+400m), have they been approved?


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

Gravitas said:


> Damn! That is a beautiful city. Sounds like an experience to drive along the coast of China... Hangzhou, Xiamen, etc. Most of the cities it seems in between the major notable ones seems to very beautiful and cleaner from pollution. Though I've heard nearly all the highways between cities are toll roads and might get expensive. Is that true?
> 
> BTW, why is there the Bellagio in Las Vegas in the mix of pictures?


----------------------------------------------
yes! Most chinese highway are toll roads !but other roads are all free!some roadS aren't more bad than highway!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

the pictures don't work anymore


----------



## RFonline (Jul 26, 2005)

don't work........


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

now is ok!!!


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

hzkiller: please don't bring in these amature rankings from XINHUA -- this is SSC, try to describe a city based on its characteristics/history/culture...and we could care less about the whole ZHEJIANG VS JIANGSU issue.


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

*but thnx alot for posting all the pics!*

here are some addtional random shots, from a while back


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

good posting,rzj2000.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hizume (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow Awesome China is a great place to live in...Showing those beautiful architectural buildings? Impressive..

In just a minute I know what buildings that china has..

thnx for the great photos.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

The city looks amazingly modern - but where are all the people ? 

So many of the residential and commercial buildings seem unoccupied so far.....

I'm puzzled as to how there could be such a high level of construction, without more pictorial evidence of people/activity on the streets, etc ....


----------



## nineth (May 14, 2005)

I have seen many people ask this kind of similar questions. I think Chinese build their cities that without occupants is to shine China, to impress the foreigners only.


----------



## cellocello (Sep 24, 2004)

*What a naive question*



nineth said:


> I have seen many people ask this kind of similar questions. I think Chinese build their cities that without occupants is to shine China, to impress the foreigners only.


China is nothing enough but people. 

Urban population of Ningbo is no smaller than 1 million.

The only way to overcome some of your guys' prejudice is to visit China.


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

WELCOME TO VISIT CHINA!
NINGBO VOD mms://vod.nbtv.com.cn/other/日月宁波.wmv


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

some more up-to-date pics, enjoy

(kudos to xinhuanet, of course ^_^)


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

darthvader yours can't see!!!55


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

really? the pics show up on my browser just fine. maybe something's wrong with the xinhuanet server? because i linked these pics from their forum.


----------



## coole (Sep 30, 2005)

nice nice nice,,,


----------



## coole (Sep 30, 2005)

cellocello said:


> China is nothing enough but people.
> 
> Urban population of Ningbo is no smaller than 1 million.
> 
> The only way to overcome some of your guys' prejudice is to visit China.


agree


----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

more...from 2005


----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## rzj2000 (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## BigChina (Apr 5, 2006)

The thing we chinese need do is let the world can see the changing China each minutes....


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, absolutely stunning!

I'm so amazed that China can keep surprising me with huge wonderful cities I've never heard of before... awesome!


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## darthvader (May 31, 2005)

wow...wonderful new pictures!


----------



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)

bucuo


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## vipermkk (Feb 12, 2006)

Hang Zhou Killer? That was cool


----------



## pauliyas (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for pictures. Those pictures are impressive!!


----------

